# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Doctors refuse to prescribe Propecia

## joer1212

Where can I go to get my Propecia refills?
I have been on this medication for over a year-and-a-half, with good results. The consultation doctor at Bosley was the one who initially prescribed it for me for one year. 
When my pills ran out, I went back to Bosley for a follow-up consultation. The doctor reluctantly gave me a prescription for another 9 months--not even the full year. He was apparently annoyed that I had not yet made up my mind to get a transplant with Bosley, so he tried to use my need for Propecia against me, figuring that I would have to return to them, and get the transplant if I wanted additional prescriptions. 
I recently decided that I want to postpone getting a transplant for a while. But now that leaves me with the problem of where to get my supply of Propecia?
I have been to a couple of doctors to ask to get a refill. One of them was a prostate specialist, who told me that I have to go to a cosmetic surgeon to get this prescribed.
Another doctor was a general practicioner, who also refused to write me a refill, telling me that I have to go to the doctor that originally prescribed Propecia for me. 
What am I supposed to do at this point? 
This is a subject that I rarely hear discussed on this forum, or anywhere else. Everyone  assumes that you can just get Propecia for the asking, like going into a store and buying a bottle of Tylenol. No one has addressed the frustrating problem that doctors act as gatekeepers to your medication. This is really messed-up.

----------


## dex89

> Where can I go to get my Propecia refills?
> I have been on this medication for over a year-and-a-half, with good results. The consultation doctor at Bosley was the one who initially prescribed it for me for one year. 
> When my pills ran out, I went back to Bosley for a follow-up consultation. The doctor reluctantly gave me a prescription for another 9 months--not even the full year. He was apparently annoyed that I had not yet made up my mind to get a transplant with Bosley, so he tried to use my need for Propecia against me, figuring that I would have to return to them, and get the transplant if I wanted additional prescriptions. 
> I recently decided that I want to postpone getting a transplant for a while. But now that leaves me with the problem of where to get my supply of Propecia?
> I have been to a couple of doctors to ask to get a refill. One of them was a prostate specialist, who told me that I have to go to a cosmetic surgeon to get this prescribed.
> Another doctor was a general practicioner, who also refused to write me a refill, telling me that I have to go to the doctor that originally prescribed Propecia for me. 
> What am I supposed to do at this point? 
> This is a subject that I rarely hear discussed on this forum, or anywhere else. Everyone  assumes that you can just get Propecia for the asking, like going into a store and buying a bottle of Tylenol. No one has addressed the frustrating problem that doctors act as gatekeepers to your medication. This is really messed-up.


 You can buy them at thttp://www.inhousepharmacy.biz/p-425-proscar-5mg.aspx  

have you tried seeing a dermatologist?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Man, those Bosley people really are pieces of shit, trying to pressure you to get a hair transplant today.  But lots of these doctors today will do anything to try to get a person to have a hair transplant with them, thereby padding their pockets with more and more money.  But to answer your question, you can get a Propecia prescription from any good dermatologist, it doesn't even have to be a cosmetic surgeon.  What country are you in, BTW?

----------


## joer1212

> Man, those Bosley people really are pieces of shit, trying to pressure you to get a hair transplant today.  But lots of these doctors today will do anything to try to get a person to have a hair transplant with them, thereby padding their pockets with more and more money.  But to answer your question, you can get a Propecia prescription from any good dermatologist, it doesn't even have to be a cosmetic surgeon.  What country are you in, BTW?


 I live in Brooklyn, New York. 
So, if I make the effort to go to yet another doctor (a dermatologist), and spend money on yet another co-payment, do I have a reasonably good chance that this doctor will prescribe Propecia for me for as long as I need it? 
Is it standard practice among Propecia users to go to a dermatologist to get their medication? 
I ask this because I once went to a dermatologist to get a Retin-A refill (anti-aging skin cream), and, amazingly, the doctor told me "your skin is fine", and refused to write me the refill! It was infuriating. Never mind that the reason my "skin is fine" was _because_ of the Retin-A that I had been using for months. 
Of all places, you would think it would be obvious to go to a skin doctor to secure your supply of skin cream, so I'm wary that going to a skin doctor to get an additional supply of Propecia will be that fruitful.

----------


## joer1212

> You can buy them at thttp://www.inhousepharmacy.biz/p-425-proscar-5mg.aspx  
> 
> have you tried seeing a dermatologist?


 I don't have any problem _buying_ Propecia, it's getting the _right_ to buy it that is killing me.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

If you're in Brooklyn, then that makes it easy.  I thought you were perhaps in a third world country or something.  Check out one of Spencer's IAHRS doctors: Robert Bernstein in Manhattan at www.bernsteinmedical.com.  I've heard from several people on here who say that he's ethical and can write you prescription for Propecia without pressuring you to get a hair transplant.  And your last plan of action: call back that Bosley doctor and tell him to go f**k himself.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Bosley. Crooks.Always have been and probably always will be. If these guys invent a cure for baldness I probably still wouldn't go near them. Got ripped off by them long time ago. $3000 for 300 grafts. It's not the price though. But have you ever heard of an HT doctor telling someone/accepting to do an HT that's only 300 grafts? The thing is, my hair line back then was thick and hardly showing any signs of thinning, but the greedy bastards couldn't pass up the chance to grab 3 grands from a guy who was too scared to lose even 50 hairs in his hair line.

----------


## BigThinker

Man, these dudes sound like a bunch of ****in crooks.  I like the idea of seeing a derm then, since they don't really have an incentive to do anything else to you really.

What bothers me, is if the doctor is afraid of malpractice, or some shit, and won't prescribe - I end up walking out with a co-pay and zero treatment.  Appointment coming up soon.

How has everyone's experience been walking into a derm office very educated on treatment options, expressing knowledge of sides for treatments, and basically just saying "I want fin, this is a chance I want to take, now just console me on the appropriate way to taper on, and monitor my results please"?????

^What I plan to do. Hope it works

----------


## dex89

> Man, these dudes sound like a bunch of ****in crooks.  I like the idea of seeing a derm then, since they don't really have an incentive to do anything else to you really.
> 
> What bothers me, is if the doctor is afraid of malpractice, or some shit, and won't prescribe - I end up walking out with a co-pay and zero treatment.  Appointment coming up soon.
> 
> How has everyone's experience been walking into a derm office very educated on treatment options, expressing knowledge of sides for treatments, and basically just saying "I want fin, this is a chance I want to take, now just console me on the appropriate way to taper on, and monitor my results please"?????
> 
> ^What I plan to do. Hope it works


 Let us know how it goes.  :Smile:

----------


## joer1212

> Man, these dudes sound like a bunch of ****in crooks.  I like the idea of seeing a derm then, since they don't really have an incentive to do anything else to you really.
> 
> What bothers me, is if the doctor is afraid of malpractice, or some shit, and won't prescribe - I end up walking out with a co-pay and zero treatment.  Appointment coming up soon.
> 
> How has everyone's experience been walking into a derm office very educated on treatment options, expressing knowledge of sides for treatments, and basically just saying "I want fin, this is a chance I want to take, now just console me on the appropriate way to taper on, and monitor my results please"?????
> 
> ^What I plan to do. Hope it works


 I've gone to a dermatologist for--are you ready for this?--skin cream, and was refused a prescription. 
If you can't get skin cream (Retin-A) from a dermatologist, I give up.

----------


## BigThinker

> I've gone to a dermatologist for--are you ready for this?--skin cream, and was refused a prescription. 
> If you can't get skin cream (Retin-A) from a dermatologist, I give up.


 I'll let ya know.

----------


## joer1212

> I'll let ya know.


 Let me know what?

----------


## howers

I ordered 1mg propecia here without a prescription http://www.goodonlinepharmacy.com/ it's the generic but worked just as good as brand name propecia.  Just enter the medical questions at checkout for them to send it without a script.

----------


## joer1212

> I ordered 1mg propecia here without a prescription http://www.goodonlinepharmacy.com/ it's the generic but worked just as good as brand name propecia.  Just enter the medical questions at checkout for them to send it without a script.


 Thanks, I'll check it out.

----------


## burtandernie

Yeah one of my issues with seeing a derm about getting propecia is the fact they want me to come back every 6 months for no real reason other then to get money from me. So every 6 months for the rest of my life I have to pay to see a derm to get the prescription for a drug that is life long? I dont know doesnt sound good to me what if I lose my health insurance

----------


## joer1212

> Yeah one of my issues with seeing a derm about getting propecia is the fact they want me to come back every 6 months for no real reason other then to get money from me. So every 6 months for the rest of my life I have to pay to see a derm to get the prescription for a drug that is life long? I dont know doesnt sound good to me what if I lose my health insurance


 That has been my issue for a while, but now I found a doctor that will prescribe generic finasteride for 1 year at a time, and I only pay $15 copayment, and a few hours of my time. Still a pain in the ass, but not as bad as before.

----------


## burtandernie

Yeah part of my issue is I just dont like going to the doctor unless its something that is a big health problem for me. I think I have been to a doctor like once in the last 10 years.

----------


## mpb47

> I've gone to a dermatologist for--are you ready for this?--skin cream, and was refused a prescription. 
> If you can't get skin cream (Retin-A) from a dermatologist, I give up.


 Go to inhouse..they have Retin-A. Used to get it for my mom as I was ordering my propecia. 

You don't have to put up with these gatekeepers.

I feel for ya though..I wanted to quit smoking and the dr would not give me welebutrin but said to stick it out. That's when I found out the internet can be your friend.

Good luck.

----------


## burtandernie

I wish the internet was reliable with stuff like this, but its certainly not. Buying drugs online makes it a lot more risky then it is even doing it the legit way, and if your getting prescription drugs without the prescription then its not really legal.

----------


## mpb47

> I wish the internet was reliable with stuff like this, but its certainly not. Buying drugs online makes it a lot more risky then it is even doing it the legit way, and if your getting prescription drugs without the prescription then its not really legal.


 I have used INHOUSE for about 10 years..never a problem. Ask around this board, many others have used them as well.

----------


## jeremyo

I've heard a lot of bad reports about inhouse so Id be careful.  http://www.24tablets.com is where I been buying it lately.  I hope this helps

----------


## AudibleCloud

joer1212 I am running into a similar issue you were.  See this post to hear my story:  https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...168#post182168. 

Now I have to try to find a new doctor and get a refill.  I see people post about buying online without prescriptions, but the quality of the drugs kind of concerns me and the prices are much higher.  I want to go back to getting a 120 supply (30 5mg generic pills) for $9 at Target.  I wonder if a male doctor would be more sympathetic and understand the cost ramifications of the 1mg pill?  I thought about getting set up with a GM and asking them if they can fill this script.  UGH, this has me all stressed out and frustrated.

Greg

----------


## Lader

When I started taking Propercia, my hair loss had stopped and the thinning has not exacerbated. Since taking the drug 5 years ago, my hair remained full and I have not had any side effects.
I was very happy with

http://www.reliablewebs.net/go/Propecia

Their customer service was fantastic, price was awesome and I received my order within few days. There are many Hair loss products and they happen to carry what I use. I would give them 5 out of 5 stars.

----------

